# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Wo finden die nächsten Thai Feste ( NRW ) statt ?

## Willi Wacker

...weiss jemand ...oder hat ein paar Links 
über Thai Feste in NRW ..wann und wo ?

----------


## Enrico

Hier findest du was du suchst,  :: 

http://www.thai9.de/

----------


## Willi Wacker

::  :: 
...donge

hab mir übrigends auch mal wieder 'ne Kiste Bier in den Keller gestellt...bei der Hitze haste einfach Durst  ::

----------

